# Tmc aquabar or grobeam



## Deano3 (23 Apr 2014)

Hi all I am just wondering the difference from the tmc grobeam 600 twin to the aquabars ? are the aquabar less intense its for my ada 60p

Thanks dean


----------



## James D (24 Apr 2014)

I think they're less intense Dean. I only run one grobeam and it seems to be enough, my plants grow slowly but I rarely get any algae problems.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2014)

yeah the aqua bars are a little cheaper and 50cm long but would I need 2 cannot make mind up, so do you have 1x grobeam 600 how did you make your light surround looks great mate ?


----------



## James D (24 Apr 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/grobeam-aquabar-fittings.31748/page-2 All the photos have disappeared though sorry.

Most people have two grobeams but they have to dim them right down so I decided one should be enough, I've got another Z series led but I only use it for taking photos, I suppose I've only got a low light set up though.

If you like my light unit you're in luck because I had two pieces of the metalwork made, I needed a 600mm one because the Z series is longer but I've got a spare one that's 525mm long - ideal for grobeams or aqua bars. If you want it you can have it for a tenner, the bloke was going to charge £15 for it but because I had two he charged £20. I think I've still got the spare bits of acrylic to mount the lights in it as well.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2014)

Sounds great mate I live ur ADA style light, think I will take off your hands, keep it aside for me please just exactly same as yours ? Obviously little shorter ? Like you say though the higher the light the harder it is to grow and keep algae at bay an more co2, I don't have a high light demand plants  will look at the grobeam and aquabar a today when get onto laptop and make mind up but think will have the light surround and buy a hanging kit as like the look when hung will just hang from my brackets on the wall 

Cheers James 


Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (24 Apr 2014)

No problem mate, yeah it's exactly the same. I'm not sure if I kept the spare acrylic 'cradle' that I screwed to the fixing and slot the lights into, I'll have a look tonight, if not I can easily make you another next week or you can find your own way of fixing them in there, it depends what lights you get I suppose. You'll need the cables and fixings to hang it up and that should be all.

Maybe someone with two grobeams can advise you better about what you need, someone had two of those aquabars on here (can't remember who) and they looked pretty good and better value for money.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2014)

Think Lindy has 2 aqua bars and Ian will have a look cheers mate


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2014)

found a couple of the grobeam 600 twin for £134 but really like the slim aquabars (wont be able to see anyway but the white light looks great) so might purchase 2 of them cheapest I have found them is £48 unless we get decent discount anywhere on one of our sponsors, few questions will I need 2 adjusters of can I get one that plugs into 2 ? also James just looked through your lighting page and the cradle you made looks excellent if I pay for light and pay extra any change rigging something up unless mms rails easier ? also were can I purchase cables to hang the light ? PM me any info or pics you have of it

http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/aquabar-500-freshwater-white
just found here £44

Thank again mate been very helpful


----------



## JohnC (24 Apr 2014)

Has anyone done any PAR readings for a single Aquabar? 

I have an old TMC growbeam and am looking to add a little to it cheaply. I'm going to take a par reading on the classic stretch later in the week in a LFS but have only just come across these aquabars. They look good. 

Also thanks to JamesD for the hanging ballast ideas. 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Lindy (25 Apr 2014)

You need one dimmer for each bar but the dimmer is tiny and doesn't take up much room at all. I have 2 on a 60x80 footprint tank and coverage is great.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (25 Apr 2014)

Going to go with the aquabars as really like the look of them mate cheers will get ordered ASAP 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (25 Apr 2014)

hope this doesn't sound stupic but  with the aquabars do you get the psu to plug in or do I need to purchase them separate aswel ?

thanks dean


----------



## Lindy (27 Apr 2014)

Comes with its plug.

Sent from my Hudl HT7S3 using Tapatalk


----------

